# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  ((التلوث الصوتي ))

## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة :
من أنواع التلوث البيئي الذي يشكو منه عصرنا (التلوث الصوتي) أو (الضوضائي), ويراد به, الضجيج والضوضاء والأصوات العالية, التي تؤذي السمع, وتتعب الأعصاب, وتشوش على العقل, وتقلق الراحة, وتطرد النوم, وتؤثر في حياة الإنسان تأثيراً سيئاً, وخصوصاً المرضى والأطفال, والذين يشتغلون بالعلم والفكر, ويحتاجون أبداً إلى الهدوء. فأنا هنا أتقدم ببحثي هذا والذي يتحدث عن التلوث الصوتي .

العرض:
تعريف التلوث الصوتي :
يعرف التلوث الصوتي بأنة " التغير المستمر في أشكال حركة الموجات الصوتية ، بحيث تتجاوز شدة الصوت المعدل الطبيعي المسموح به للأذن بالتقاطه وتوصيله إلى الجهاز العصبي " إذن هو باختصار صوت غير مرغوب فيه ، نظرا لزيادة حدته وشدته ، وخروجه عن المألوف من الأصوات الطبيعية التي اعتاد الإنسان على سماعها .

أقسام التلوث الصوتي
1 ـ تلوث مزمن .
يحدث نتيجة التعرض بشكل دائم ومستمر للضوضاء
2 ـ تلوث مؤقت لا تنتج عنه أضرار فسيولوجية مميزه .
مثل الضوضاء الناتجة بسبب التعرض لأصوات طلقات نارية ، ونادرا ما تصاب الأذن الوسطى للإنسان بأضرار دائمة من جراء هذا التلوث الصوتى .
3 ـ تلوث مؤقت تنتج عنه أضرار فسيولوجية دائمة.
مثل الضوضاء الناتجة بسبب التعرض لأصوات المفرقعات ، حيث تصاب الأذن الوسطى للإنسان بأضرار دائمة من جراء هذا التلوث الصوتي فيحدث ثقب فى الطبلة ، أو تلف للأعصاب الحسية بها نتيجة صوت المفرقعات .
مصادر التلوث الصوتي:
1. وسائل النقل المختلفة كالسيارات والباصات وغيرها من وسائل النقل التي تملأ الشوارع ولاسيما الطائرات بأنواعها المختلفة، وهذا المصدر يعد صاحب النسبة الأكبر بين غيره.
2. عمليات البناء والإنشاءات والخدمات العامة.
3. الأجهزة المنزلية المختلفة من راديو وتلفزيون ومسجلات وغيرها من الأجهزة المختلفة وهذا المصدر تكمن خطورته في أنه قريب منا ومعنا في حياتنا اليومية تقريباً.
4. الضوضاء الناتجة عن صناعات مختلفة.
أثر الضوضاء على الصحة البدنية :
إن التعرض لمستويات ضوضائية عالية الشدة تؤدى إلى الإثارة و التوتر . و نحن نتوقع إذن أن الإصابة بالأمراض ذات الصلة بالتوتر ( كالضغط العالي / و القرحة و ما إليها ) قد تزيد بالتعرض للضوضاء المزعجة . غير أن نتائج البحوث في هذا المجال ليست قاطعة . فقد أثبت العلماء كوهين, جلاس , فيلبس ( 1977) " من خلال الدراسات التي تمت في هذا المجال أن الضوضاء عامل من العوامل المرضية هو برهان ضعيف , و هو أمر يمكن توضيحه ذلك أن التعرض للضوضاء ذات الشدة العالية يؤدى إلى تحفيز خلايا الجلد و إلى تضييق في الأوعية الدموية القريبة من سطح الجلد , و إلى ارتفاع الضغط في الدم و إلى الزيادة في بعض الإفرازات الجلدية Catecholamine Secretions.
و هذه التغيرات الفسيولوجية يصاحبها توتر و اضطرابات في الأوعية الدموية , غير أن ليست هناك دراسات معملية مضبوطة أجريت لتؤكد العلاقة ما بين الضوضاء و مرض القلب،أما الدراسات التي اقتصرت على إيجاد معاملات الارتباط فقد بينت أن الضوضاء يصحبها تقارير عن حالات مرضية حادة و مزمنة, و عن زيادة في استهلاك الأقراص المنومة , و عن الحاجة لزيارة أو استشارة الطبيب. وهذه الدراسات مع ذلك , ليست قاطعة في نتائجها حيث أنها لم تثبت العوامل التجريبية المختلفة مثل ظروف الإيواء , تربية الفرد , تعليمه , و مستوى الدخل .
و هناك دراسة قام بها ( أندرو , هاتورى – 1963 ) أسفرت عن وجود ارتباط بين تعرض الأمهات للضوضاء التي تحدثها الطائرات , و موت الجنين . كما أن هناك دراسات أخرى عديدة عنيت ببحث المشكلات الصحية للعاملين في الصناعة فيما يختص بالتعرض للضوضاء . و منها دراسة كلاً من ( كوهين 1973 ) و يانسن 1973) و انتهت إلى نتيجة مضمونها أن التعرض للضوضاء العالية الشدة يصحبها اضطرابات الأوعية القلبية , الحساسية , التهاب الحلق ( الزور ) ، اضطرابات في الهضم . وقد أسفرت البحوث أيضاً عن أن شباب العمال ذوى الخبرة المحدودة بالعمل يعانون أكثر من غيرهم عند التعرض للضوضاء , وهم بذلك يبرهنون على أن العمال ذوى الخبرات الفينة قد كيفوا حاسة السمع مع الضوضاء . و لسوء الحظ فإن مثل هذه الدراسات نادراً ما تعمل على ضبط العوامل الأخرى مثل ظروف المصانع, التعرض للملوثات ، أنشطة العمل المثيرة للتوتر – و بذلك فإن النتائج الخاصة بآثار الضوضاء على الصحة .
لذلك فمن الصعب أن نجزم أن للضوضاء آثاراً مباشرة ضارة بالصحة البدنية . بل أن آثارها ترتبط أساساً بالمثيرات الأخرى ( مثل الملوثات الصناعية – التوتر في العمل – و الضغوط الاقتصادية و هكذا ) – أو تكون قاصرة على أولئك الذين لديهم استعداداً خاص للتأثر باضطرابات فسيولوجية معينة .

* الضوضاء والصحة النفسية :
التعرض أو الاستماع لأصوات عالية والتي تذكر تحت اسم الشدة الضوضائية تؤدي إلي التوتر ، والتوتر عامل مسبب للمرض النفسي واضطرابات أخرى مصاحبة منها :
- الصداع .
- القلق .
- الغثيان .
- التقزز .
- عدم الاستقرار .
- حب الجدل (حتى في الأمور التافهة) .
- الفشل الجنسي .
- تغيرات في المزاج والعاطفة .
- فقدان التحكم الحسي .
- اللامبالاة (وهذا عامل غير متوقع يعمل علي زيادة القابلية للاضطرابات السيكولوجية) .
وقد تم التوصل إلي كل هذه النتائج مجتمعة في الدراسة التي أجراها ( كوهين وزملائه ميللر واستراكهوف 1969 – 1966 ) ، وهناك مجموعة من الدراسات الأخرى الممتعة التي عقدت المقارنة بين المصابين بالأمراض النفسية والقادمين من مناطق عالية الضوضاء (أبي ويكراما – ابروك – جاتوني وهيريدج 1969 ) وذلك من ربط العلاقة بين الضوضاء التي تحدثها الطائرات في الميناء الجوي وبين الصحة النفسية حيث تم التوصل إلي النسبة المتوقعة " المناطق الأكثر ضوضاءاً تساوي النسبة الأكبر من المرضي " وعلي الرغم من أنها دراسة ممتعة إلا أنها مثيرة للجدل ولم يجزم بأي نتيجة فيها .

* الضوضاء وإنجاز الأعمال :
وهذه العلاقة تتمثل في ثلاث نتائج :
• أثر مضاد (سلبي) .
• أثر إيجابي .
• عديمة الأثر .
الضوضاء والصوت : 
الموجات الصوتية الغير مرغوب بها تعتبر من الضوضاء لأن أذن الإنسان حساسة جدا ومن الممكن أن تحتمل أمواجا صوتية يتراوح ترددها ما بين 20 درجة هيرتز إلى 2000 درجة هيرتز حيث يعبر الهيرتز عن التردد أو عدد الاهتزازات في الثانية. وأريد أن أوضح هنا أنه ليست كل الأصوات قابلة للكشف من قبل أذن الإنسان حيث أن هناك نوعان من الصوت..
1 – الصوت الخارجي: هو الصوت الذي يتجاوز مدى التردد 15 هيرتز تقريبا أي ما بعد الحد الأعلى للجلسة أو الاجتماع الطبيعي الذي له تردد عالي جدا لإثارة إحساس الجلسة أو الاجتماع.

2- الصوت الخارجي: هو الصوت الذي يصدر ترددا تحت 16 درجة هيرتز أي هو تحت المعدل الأدنى للجلسة أو الاجتماع الطبيعي والذي يعرف عموما باسم الاهتزاز.

نوضح هنا مثالا على أن بعض المدن الهندية الكبيرة التي تعتبر من أكثر المدن ضوضائية (مومباي، دلهي، شناي وكالكتا) حيث أن معدل الضوضاء بها يزيد عن 45 درجة هيرتز حسب تقرير منظمة الصحة العالمية "W.H.O " مع أن معدل الضوضاء المقرر عالميا هو كالتالي:
- من 25 – 40 مقبول في المناطق السكنية 
- من 30 – 60 مقبول في المناطق التجارية 
- من 40 – 60 مقبول في المناطق الصناعية 
- من 30 – 40 مقبول في المناطق التعليمية 
- من 20 – 35 مقبول في المناطق المستشفيات 
يستخدم مصطلح "ديسيبل" كوحدة لقياس شدة الصوت، على سبيل المثال 0 ديسيبل هي عتبة الصوت المسموع، 10 ديسيبل تمثل شدة حفيف أوراق الأشجار الهادئ، 90-100 ديسيبل تمثل شدة صوت الرعد، 130 ديسيبل تمثل عتبة الألم عند الإنسان، 140 ديسيبل تمثل شدة صوت إطلاق صاروخ إلى الفضاء.

شدة الصوت

الحماية وكيفية السيطرة على التلوث الصوتي:
يتزايد الاهتمام بالتلوث الضوضائي، حيث تعددت مصادره وازدادت أخطاره خصوصا على الإنسان حيث يعمل على خلل بعض الأعضاء داخل جسم الإنسان لذلك يتطلب اتخاذ إجراءات وقائية من أهمها..

اشجار Casuarina تساعد في الحد من الضوضاء
1. الإصلاح المستمر للمكائن التي توجد بالمصانع وبهذه الخطوة من الممكن أن يقلل أو يُعدم الضوضاء.
2. المراقبة الصارمة على الصناعات وتعديل العمليات للسيطرة على الضوضاء أثناء إصدار وتجديد رخص العمل.
3. إصدار التشريعات اللازمة وتطبيقها بحزم لمنع استعمال منبهات السيارات ومراقبة محركاتها وإيقاف تلك المصدرة للأصوات العالية.
4. تعتبر النباتات من أهم الطرق لامتصاص الضوضاء خصوصاً الضوضاء النبضية. إن زراعة الأشجار مثل Casuarina، بانيان، تمر هند وNeem على طول الطرق أَو الشوارع العالية يساعد في تخفيض الضوضاء في المدن والبلدات.
5. منع استعمال مكبرات الصوت وأجهزة التسجيل في شوارع المدينة والمقاهي والمحلات العامة على سبيل المثال من الساعة 10 مساءا لغاية الساعة 5 فجرا.
6. نشر الوعي وذلك عن طريق وسائل الإعلام المختلفة ببيان أخطار هذا التلوث على الصحة البشرية بحيث يدرك المرء أن الفضاء الصوتي ليس ملكا شخصيا.
7. إبعاد المدارس والمستشفيات عن مصادر الضجيج.
8. إبعاد المطارات والمدن والمناطق الآهلة بالسكان مسافة لا تقل عن 30 كم.
9. يجب أَن تكون خطوط السكة الحديدية والطرق السريعة بعيدة عن المناطق السكنية قدر الإمكان. 

ولنعلم أن القرآن الكريم قد نهى عن إحداث ضوضاء وضجة وأي صوت مرتفع فى الطريق العام وداخل المسجد ، ولو كانت الضجة لتلاوة القرآن .
قال تعالى:
( قُلِ ادْعُواْ اللّهَ أَوِ ادْعُواْ الرَّحْمَـنَ أَيًّا مَّا تَدْعُواْ فَلَهُ الأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى وَلاَ تَجْهَرْ بِصَلاَتِكَ وَلاَ تُخَافِتْ بِهَا وَابْتَغِ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلاً) قال تعالى:
( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَرْفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ النَّبِيِّ وَلَا تَجْهَرُوا لَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ أَن تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لَا تَشْعُرُونَ {2} إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَغُضُّونَ أَصْوَاتَهُمْ عِندَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ امْتَحَنَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِلتَّقْوَى لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ { 3} ) قال تعالى:
( وَاقْصِدْ فِي مَشْيِكَ وَاغْضُضْ مِن صَوْتِكَ إِنَّ أَنكَرَ الْأَصْوَاتِ لَصَوْتُ الْحَمِيرِ{19} ) وعلى جانب آخر يحبب لنا القرآن الصوت المنخفض ، حين يشير إلى أنه ليس ثمة تلوث صوتي في الجنة .
قال تعالى :
لَا يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْوًا وَلَا تَأْثِيمًا {25} إِلَّا قِيلًا سَلَامًا سَلَامًا {26}) قال تعالى :
{لاتسمع فيها لاغية} وفى السنة المطهرة نهى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن رفع الصوت في المساجد
حدثنا أبو نعيم قال: حدثنا شيبان، عن يحيى، عن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة، عن أبيه قال:
بينما نحن نصلي مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ سمع جلبة رجال، فلما صلى قال: (ما شأنكم). قالوا: استعجلنا إلى الصلاة. قال: (فلا تفعلوا، إذا أتيتم الصلاة فعليكم بالسكينة، فما أدركتم فصلوا، وما فاتكم فأتموا). 
الخاتمة:
تعلمت و استفد ت مما سبقمفهوم التلوث الصوتي و أسبابه وأقسامه وتأثيره على الصحة البدنية والنفسية و كيف يمكنني السيطرة والتحكم في التلوث الصوتي وغير ذلك عرفت مدى اهتمام القرآن الكريم والرسول (ص) بالحد من التلوث الصوتي .
منقول

----------

